# Jr. Statesman - a "first"



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't think this has been done before.

The red cross in the alternative ivory is "Pen potion #9", as is the black body and, no, the pattern does NOT go through to the other side.







The 1.5" square pictures on the camera looked pretty good.  So, ten miles later, I looked at them here at the office and they "ain't so great".  But, I'm here to share the pen with you, so here it is.

Monday I will post pics on a lighter background, so I can show the details of the cross - it is "ivory" not the WHITE that it appears.

Thanks for looking and commenting!!!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks great, the cross looks very similar to the English St.George`s cross![]
Red cross on white background.




<br />


----------



## LEAP (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## neon007 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work. So when can we expect the tutorial....or is there one already?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, that certainly stands out[:0], so I guess that makes it outstanding.[]  Good job, but I'm just not sure about the color scheme.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice craftmanship.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, Ed, you are more talented than I realized!!  I never pictured you as a blank maker, but since you made this one I guess I have to retract all the bad things I have said about you.  You da Man!! []


----------



## WoodenRanger (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job on the cross inlay!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2007)

Ed that sure is one high flying pen[].


----------



## gerryr (Oct 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Wow, Ed, you are more talented than I realized!!  I never pictured you as a blank maker, but since you made this one I guess I have to retract all the bad things I have said about you.  You da Man!! []



I don't think you have to take back any of the bad things you're said about Ed.  My money is on a high flying blank maker.[]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 27, 2007)

make the four arms the same length, and you've got a perfect knights templar insignia!  

Andrew


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2007)

Me thinks your right Mr. Rhoades[]. Cav, you can now retract your retraction.





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd guess Ed's tutorial begins with "After obtaining a blank from ..." []
That's a Bird-built blank fer sure and _very well done_ too.
Kinda tough to inlay acrylics w/o gettin' chippy, and there doesn't appear to
be any fillers. That's Sharp!

Mark L. suggested it's similar to St. George's; perhaps in color but it's evident
and no accident that the intersection of horizontal and vertical is unequal.
An archetype cross uses the Golden ratio, and it's more likely that the lower transect is 1.61 longer than the upper and that the upper is equal to each horizontal member.

One day I might be that good but it's a long way off.
Well turned Ed. I'd put that one on a personal display stand and keep it.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Ed, if that is your work then like Cav, I'm very very impressed.
At first glance I too thought 'Eagle' just like Gary. But then I know he doesn't go for the PR stuff.[?][]

If it really is yours, then can I take a guess on how you done it?[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 28, 2007)

FWIW, I am still working at getting my tongue out of my cheek! [][]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 29, 2007)

As promised, a better picture.

Yes, the blank is Eagleyezed.  Dawn has harassed him for months until he finally "Went polyresin" and made this in the colors I requested.  The black and red are Pen Potion #9.  The white is alternative ivory. It drilled and turned easily, in my opinion. 

If there is interest, I think I could make these available in limited numbers.  So, if you would like to make a "cross-inlay" pen in polyresin, e-mail me and I will see what could be arranged.

Thanks for looking!!!         TWICE!!![)][)][)][)]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmmmm.... a pen made by my 3 bestest friends and in the whole of the USA []and in the colours of my family crest. ( Honestly )

So just close the lid, put it in a good padded envelope and send it to me......NOW!!!!


Cav, if your tongue was in you cheek, does that mean that you are NOT impressed anymore?[][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

Cav is speech-less!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Cav is speech-less!!!



You wish!! []

Skippy, I had a slight bit of inside info, and was enjoying playing dumb.  Ed can do that naturally, but I have to work at it. [}][]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

"Dumb": Lacking the power of speech. 1.




1) Webster's New World Dictionary





AAAAAHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh, would that Cav had only STAYED that way.[][][][][]


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 30, 2007)

You running your crosses on a laser of scroll saw?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />You running your crosses on a laser of scroll saw?



Jeff,

The cross blanks are hand-made by Eagle.  The cross oval is made on a table-saw (he showed the jig last year) and then inlayed into the black blank.  

As I said initially, if you would like information on purchasing this design, send me an e-mail.  If there is enough interest, I think he would make a group of a half dozen or so.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />"Dumb": Lacking the power of speech. 1.
> 
> 
> ...




Dumb -  often used to precede the word A$$ when describing Wisconsin smart alecs.

Southern Dictionary - All Editions.

[][][][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

You'll have to amend that dictionary, Cav.

I have been known as a 
<b><center>
SMART</center></b>


<center>ass</center>

for many years - <b>too late to change now!!</b>


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> <b><center>
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

Peter,

It only indicates that I am not a typical Wisconsinite.  



My Ass is not HUGE!!!


----------

